# Yonne : MacInYonne



## illya Milapine (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à vous tous, je me permet de poster ici afin de faire un peu de pub pour un site et surtout un forum tout jeune ayant pour but de regrouper les Macusers Icaunais !!!

Celui-ci n'a pas pour but de détroner ce forum, ou encore MacGeneration & Co, mais plûtot de favoriser des sorties et activités tournant autour du MAC dans l'Yonne.

Je vous laisse le lien -> http://macinyonne.free.fr


Venez y nombreux..... Enfin désolé de le dire mais on recherche surtout des Icaunais   (les autres n'y voyez pas d'offense hein   )

Soyez indulgent, c'est pas du super original niveau interface mais ca a le mérite d'être pratique et simple d'utilisation !! Au fait nous ne sommes qu'un groupe de pote sans prétention, ayant envie de pas trop se prendre la tête  :wink: 

Sur ce, Bon Surf !!!  8) 

Enjoy !


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

sur le propos, je vois bien ce site dans le forum "Rendezvous", je le déplace donc.


----------



## illya Milapine (12 Décembre 2005)

Pour dire vrai j'ai longuement hésité avant de le mettre dans cette section...

Mais pas de souci, du moment que tout le monde il peut le lire


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

bien. bon, pour le changement de section, ça sera une bouteille de Chablis Valmur* steuplait !   














*je ne suis pas difficile, un Jean Collet & fils ou alors un William Fevre, je prends !


----------



## illya Milapine (12 Décembre 2005)

Je n'ai que du Daniel Dampt et Fils (c'est mon meilleur pote, je lui dois bien un peu de pub).

Goûtez-y, ils sont sur Milly juste à côté de Chablis.... et ils font du très bon vin aussi


----------



## Yuls (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci Alèm d'avoir déplacé le sujet   

Bon ben voilà, Macinyonne est lancé, preuve que le département de l'Yonne a un très bon cru en matière de Macusers motivés et volontaires pour organiser des petites rencontres par ci par là à l'improviste.  

Prochainement, quand le temps nous permettra, nous ferons 1 ou 2 galeries photos et une p'tite vidéo pour résumer nos activités et montrer la bonne ambience dans laquelle se déroulent ces LAN's ou beuveries (cochez la bonne réponse )

Macusers Icaunais mobilisez-vous nom d'une souris !  

See you soon !


----------



## illya Milapine (13 Décembre 2005)

Oui que diable !!!!

Y a du vin et ..... bah du VIN   ah oui des macs aussi  


Come on everybody !!!!


----------



## illya Milapine (3 Janvier 2006)

J'offre une tournée de Chablis pour les fêtes !!!! (même si c'est passé)


les Membres de MACINYONNE souhaitent une Bonne et Heureuse Année à Macgénération !!!!  


Venez Nombreux !!    

(pour me contacter sur macinyonne.free.fr je suis Gnarkill)


----------



## illya Milapine (20 Janvier 2006)

Salut, je fais un petit up de ce Thread pour informer ceux qui auraient voulu aller sur Macinyonne, que suite à des problèmes de server (Free) l'URL macinyonne.free.fr ne fonctione plus pour le moment...

mais !!!! (oui il y a un mais)

nous avons un : http://macinyonne2.free.fr

En attendant, il vous redirigera vers notre Forum ö combien actif  

Enjoy


----------



## illya Milapine (6 Février 2006)

ReRe-Up de ce thread pour parle brièvement du lifting qu'a subit notre site...

toujours la même adresse 

Allez-y nombreux


----------



## Yuls (16 Février 2006)

Suite à un hack du forum, nous avons changé l'adresse du forum :

http://macinyonne2.free.fr/forum/

A bientôt sur Macinyonne !


----------



## Yuls (24 Juin 2006)

Et l'aventure continue suite a l'achat d'un nom de domaine et d'un hébergeur correct :

http://www.macinyonne.org

8)

Et attention, nous sommes en passe de devenir une association ! Reste plus que l'administration joue son rôle correctement...


----------



## illya Milapine (27 Juin 2006)

Et bien    ça te fait un sacré effet :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2006)

&#199;a fait surtout que je vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce genre de message...  :modo:


----------



## illya Milapine (27 Juin 2006)

Merci Taho!

Il a dû avoir une mauvaise journée...


----------



## Yuls (4 Août 2006)

Je me permets de faire remonter le sujet, pour vous annoncer une grande nouvelle :

Macinyonne est enfin une association !!! :love:  

Le journal officiel nous a apporté la confirmation ! Donc nous allons célébrer ça dignement lors de la prochaine LAN du 26/27 Août prochain. :rateau: 

Nous allons pouvoir faire des projets de rencontres, bouffes, LAN... (rayez la mention inutile) afin de regrouper les Macusers icaunais de 7 à 77 ans le tout dans une bonne ambiance !   

Macusers icaunais ou de la Bourgogne entière, {mode Gérard Holtz/on} MOBILISEZ-VOUS ! {mode Gérard Holtz/off}


----------



## illya Milapine (5 Août 2006)

Yeah !!!  

Bien dit julien... MacInYonne prend son envol  

Venez Nombreux


----------



## golf (5 Août 2006)

Yuls a dit:
			
		

> Macinyonne est enfin une association !!!


Chouette  
Excellent


----------



## Taho! (5 Août 2006)

Et donc &#224; quand une AES ?

F&#233;licitations les gars !


----------



## illya Milapine (5 Août 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et donc à quand une AES ?
> 
> Félicitations les gars !




Merci pour les encouragements Taho!

Mais oserais-je poser une question digne du pire newbie, qu'est ce qu'une AES ?

(je suis sûr que ça va être une réponse évidente... ).


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les encouragements Taho!
> 
> Mais oserais-je poser une question digne du pire newbie, qu'est ce qu'une AES ?
> 
> (je suis sûr que ça va être une réponse évidente... ).



lire ici


----------



## illya Milapine (5 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> lire ici




OKAAAAY  

Bah écoute on en sait rien pour le moment, là on travail sur une LAN pour le dernier weekend du mois d'Août.

Mais on vous tiendra au courant pour l'AES iCaunaise


----------



## Yuls (12 Septembre 2006)

Je me permets de remonter le sujet pour vous annoncer que le Macinyonne nouveau est arrivé !  

http://www.macinyonne.org

Nouveau design fait maison, site fonctionnel également, d'autres fonctionnalités viendront ultérieurement...  

Je vous signale également que Macinyonne sera bien présent à l'Apple Expo vendredi et samedi sur le stand AUG/EasyMac. 

Et attention, Messieurs/Dames, nous serons également invités sur le stand le Pommier le samedi 16 septembre à partir de 12h pour présenter notre association et notre site. Si vous voulez davantage nous connaître, n'hésitez pas donc à passer nous voir !!!  

A très bientôt !:love:


----------



## Yuls (28 Janvier 2007)

Macinyonne vous adresse ses meilleurs voeux pour l'année 2007 !   

Nous sommes plus de 40 membres sur le forum et nous avons dépassé la barre des 10000 messages !   

J'en profite pour vous annoncer que nous organisons une LAN à la salle des fêtes d'Epineuil (à coté de Tonnerre dans l'Yonne) le 24 février 2007.

Plus d'infos sur notre forum : http://www.macinyonne.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=759

A bientôt !


----------



## Taho! (31 Janvier 2007)

Pour la Lan du 24, je t'invite &#224; poster un sujet dans Rendezvous !


----------



## Yuls (29 Mai 2007)

La galerie photos de la LAN d'Epineuil du 24 f&#233;vrier est dispo &#224; cette adresse :

http://www.macinyonne.org/galeries/LAN+Epineuil+&#37;2825+fevrier+'07)/

A bient&#244;t !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2007)

Tiens, je reconnais du monde...


----------



## Taho! (29 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, je reconnais du monde...



Oui, mais sans son kimono, elle est moins facile à repérer...


----------



## Yuls (10 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Léquipe de Macinyonne fera le suivi de la Keynote de la WWDC tant attendue, surtout pour Leopard, et quelques autres nouveautés on lespère...  

Rendez-vous demain à partir de 19H sur ladresse suivante : 

http://keynote.macinyonne.org/ 

Vous pouvez également nous rejoindre sur le salon iChat macinyonne (Pomme-Majuscule-G et tapez macinyonne) afin de discuter en live des annonces en cours...   

Viendez nombreux !


----------



## Yuls (22 Août 2007)

Une p'tite LAN à eu lieu à Saint-Fargeau (Yonne) le 11 août chez notre ami Richard, nous vous proposons une petite galerie de photo de cette soirée :

LAN de St Fargeau


----------



## Yuls (21 Septembre 2007)

Suite à l'invitation de l'équipe du Pommier pour la deuxième année consécutive, le staff de Macinyonne sera présent sur le stand C116, le samedi 29 Septembre de 10h à 12h. Nous serons donc là pour vous présenter notre association et notre site, et nous serons évidemment à votre disposition pour répondre à vos questions. 

Si vous comptez passer à l'Apple Expo 2007 samedi, n'hésitez pas à faire un p'tit coucou !   

A très bientôt ! :love:


----------

